# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  میشه قبولی دانشگاه ازاد رو دو ترم رزرو کرد؟

## Dr.bahtiyar

سلام دوستان. کسی اطلاع داره میشه قبولی تو یونی ازاد واسه رشته های پزشکی رو دخیره کرد.یعنی سال بعد و با ورودی های جدید وارد شد؟
چون میخوام 8 ماه خدمتم رو تموم کنم و بعدش با خیال راحت برم سر یونی.

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان. کسی اطلاع داره میشه قبولی تو یونی ازاد واسه رشته های پزشکی رو دخیره کرد.یعنی سال بعد و با ورودی های جدید وارد شد؟
> چون میخوام 8 ماه خدمتم رو تموم کنم و بعدش با خیال راحت برم سر یونی.


نه نمیشه رشته های پزشکی رزرو نداره حتی اگه شهریه بدی
من کامل پرسیدم

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

هیش راهی نداره یعنی؟

----------


## simin11

> نه نمیشه رشته های پزشکی رزرو نداره حتی اگه شهریه بدی
> من کامل پرسیدم


سلام،چرا راه نداره؟!
من پزشکی نجف آباد قبول شدم ترم بهمن امسال(ذخیره بودم)رزرو کردم.
برای ثبت نام خودت باید بری ببینی با چه شرایطی دارن ثبت نام میکنن.وقتی من رفتم اونجا یه دختری با باباش اومده بود که سال 91 قبول شده بود منتها اونموقع شرایط مالی مناسبی نداشتن کمیسیون واسش تشکیل دادن و با ثبت نامش موافقت شده بود.پارتیم نداشت.فقط به این شرط که کل شهریه ثابت اون چند ترم نیومدنشو باهم بده!
چیزی که میشنوین با چیزی که واقعا هست خیلی فرق داره،اونا که نمیان همه چیزو بگن.

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

ممنون سیمین.شما الن دانشجوی پزشکی هستی/>؟

----------


## simin11

> ممنون سیمین.شما الن دانشجوی پزشکی هستی/>؟


خواهش میکنم.
نه رزرو کردم این ترم رو.
کنکور دادم امسال.خدا بخواد از مهر و دولتی.
ضمنا پولی که بابت رزرو میدی به دانشگاه دیگه بهت برنمیگردنن.

----------


## sepanta1990

> خواهش میکنم.
> نه رزرو کردم این ترم رو.
> کنکور دادم امسال.خدا بخواد از مهر و دولتی.
> ضمنا پولی که بابت رزرو میدی به دانشگاه دیگه بهت برنمیگردنن.


منظورتون از رزرو اینه که ثبت نام کنی و کلاسها رو نری(مرخصی بگیری) ؟
خب این که امکان پذیره. فقط شهریه ثابت رو باید پرداخت کنی + شرایط ثبت نام مثل سربازی رو داشته باشی
یا این رزو کردن یه چی دیگه س؟؟

----------


## artim

رزرو با ثبت نام فرق میکنه
رشته های پزشکی رو نمیشه رزرو کرد حداقل تو این دو سال گذشته
اما ثبت نام کرد بعد یه مدرت رفت رو بله میشه

----------


## simin11

> رزرو با ثبت نام فرق میکنه
> رشته های پزشکی رو نمیشه رزرو کرد حداقل تو این دو سال گذشته
> اما ثبت نام کرد بعد یه مدرت رفت رو بله میشه


خب رزرو همینه که ثبت نام کنی چند ترم بعد بری(سقفش 4 ترم).

----------


## DR Matrix

شما اگه قبول بشی و حتی نری هم بعد 1 سال ثبت نامت میکنن

----------


## simin11

> شما اگه قبول بشی و حتی نری هم بعد 1 سال ثبت نامت میکنن


آره بابا.دختر عمم مامایی آزاد تهران قبول شده بود و دولتی هم بهداشت که رفت بهداشت ولی پشیمون شد و بعد از 2 ترم رفت همون مامایی که راحت  ثبت نامش کردن.

----------


## artim

> خب رزرو همینه که ثبت نام کنی چند ترم بعد بری(سقفش 4 ترم).


دوست عزیز رزرو یعنی جاتو نگه دارن بدون ثبت نام
بعضی ها مشکل سربازی دارن نمیتونن ثبت نام کنن میان رزرو میکنن که جاشون نگه داشته بشه
رزرو برای رشته های پزشکی انجام نمیشه اصلا
بله ثبت نام کنی بعدش مرخصی بگیری اون مشکلی نداره اما رزرو ( یعنی بدون ثبت نام ) برا رشته های پزشکی نمیشه برا سایر رشته ها بلامانع هست

----------


## simin11

> دوست عزیز رزرو یعنی جاتو نگه دارن بدون ثبت نام
> بعضی ها مشکل سربازی دارن نمیتونن ثبت نام کنن میان رزرو میکنن که جاشون نگه داشته بشه
> رزرو برای رشته های پزشکی انجام نمیشه اصلا
> بله ثبت نام کنی بعدش مرخصی بگیری اون مشکلی نداره اما رزرو ( یعنی بدون ثبت نام ) برا رشته های پزشکی نمیشه برا سایر رشته ها بلامانع هست


نه من مرخصی نگرفتم.
فقط شهریه ثابتو دادم.همین.کار دیگه ای نکردم.و رزرو شده الان.جالبه من نمیدونم رفتم اونجا چیکار کردم ولی شما میدونی!!!

----------


## artim

> نه من مرخصی نگرفتم.
> فقط شهریه ثابتو دادم.همین.کار دیگه ای نکردم.و رزرو شده الان.جالبه من نمیدونم رفتم اونجا چیکار کردم ولی شما میدونی!!!


من از سه تا علوم پزشکی پرسیدم به چند تا هم زنگ زدم رزرو بدون ثبت نام ندارن انجام نمیدن اصلا
شما ثبت نام کردی حتما

----------


## simin11

> من از سه تا علوم پزشکی پرسیدم به چند تا هم زنگ زدم رزرو بدون ثبت نام ندارن انجام نمیدن اصلا
> شما ثبت نام کردی حتما


من حتی مدارکمو نبردم اونجا.بهم گفتن هروقت تونستی فکس کن!چون رزروی ضروری نیست مدارکت باشن.البته بعدش فکس کردم واسشون.نمیدونم ظاهرا من...!!!
من این کارو کردم حالا بقیه چیکار میکنن نمیدونم.

----------


## artim

> من حتی مدارکمو نبردم اونجا.بهم گفتن هروقت تونستی فکس کن!چون رزروی ضروری نیست مدارکت باشن.البته بعدش فکس کردم واسشون.نمیدونم ظاهرا من...!!!
> من این کارو کردم حالا بقیه چیکار میکنن نمیدونم.


چه رشته ای؟ کدام دانشگاه؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

ماجرای من اینه که میخوام 8 ماه خدمت رو برم بعدش وارد یونی بم. در نتیجه میتونم ترم بهمن برم یونی. پس ترم مهر رو باید یه جوری مرخصی یا رزرور بگیرم.

----------


## artim

> ماجرای من اینه که میخوام 8 ماه خدمت رو برم بعدش وارد یونی بم. در نتیجه میتونم ترم بهمن برم یونی. پس ترم مهر رو باید یه جوری مرخصی یا رزرور بگیرم.


ببین شما بری واسه رشته های پزشکی باید ثبت نام کنی رزرو نمیشه کرد حتی با شهریه

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

منظورم اینه در حین خدمت من رو ثبت نام میکنن؟ یا باید پایان خدمت داشته باشم؟

----------


## simin11

> منظورم اینه در حین خدمت من رو ثبت نام میکنن؟ یا باید پایان خدمت داشته باشم؟


آره ثبت نام میکنن.شما به شنیده ها اعتنا نکن.
حتما برو واسه ثبت نام.مشکلی نیست.

----------


## artim

> منظورم اینه در حین خدمت من رو ثبت نام میکنن؟ یا باید پایان خدمت داشته باشم؟



شما قبول شی هر جای خدمتت باشی ترخیص میشی و بهت معافیت تحصیلی میدن

----------


## nahid

> شما قبول شی هر جای خدمتت باشی ترخیص میشی و بهت معافیت تحصیلی میدن


برای رزرو باید چقدر پول بدی؟

----------


## artim

> برای رزرو باید چقدر پول بدی؟



شهریه ثابت دیگه حدود 1.5 الی 2 تومن

----------


## DR Matrix

> ماجرای من اینه که میخوام 8 ماه خدمت رو برم بعدش وارد یونی بم. در نتیجه میتونم ترم بهمن برم یونی. پس ترم مهر رو باید یه جوری مرخصی یا رزرور بگیرم.


عزیزم شما واسه دانشگاه آزاد هییییییییییییییییچ مشکلی نداری شرایطت رو کامل من درک میکنم و قبلا واسم پیش اومده

----------


## DR Matrix

> شما قبول شی هر جای خدمتت باشی ترخیص میشی و بهت معافیت تحصیلی میدن


ایشون چون قبلا یکبار از معافیت تحصیلی استفاده کردن تا پایان خدمتشون واسه کنکور مجدد به هیچ عنوان تا پایان خدمت از خدمت ترخیص نمیشن

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

میخوام یا بع عبارتی باید خدمت تموم بشه بعدش برم یونی.

----------


## sepanta1990

> نه من مرخصی نگرفتم.
> فقط شهریه ثابتو دادم.همین.کار دیگه ای نکردم.و رزرو شده الان.جالبه من نمیدونم رفتم اونجا چیکار کردم ولی شما میدونی!!!


دانشگاه ازاد وقتی یه ترم نری خود به خود مرخصی برات در نظر میگیرن. در واقع شما مرخصی گرفتی

----------


## artim

> ایشون چون قبلا یکبار از معافیت تحصیلی استفاده کردن تا پایان خدمتشون واسه کنکور مجدد به هیچ عنوان تا پایان خدمت از خدمت ترخیص نمیشن


معافیت تحصیلی دو بار صادر میشه ایشون میتونن استفاده کنن حین خدمت ترخیص میشن
اگه دوبارشو استفاده کردن دیگه باید کارت پایان خدمت داشته باشن

----------


## hamijj2010

معافیت تحصیلی در هر مقطع یکبار صادر میشه 
شما منبعی دارین که اینو ثابت کنه دو بار میدن معافیت؟

----------


## afshar

سلام 
 در حالت عادی نمیشه ترم یک مرخصی گرفت یا رشته رزرو کرد به قول شما (از سال 92 به بعد قانون شد)
 مگر اینکه استعلاجی رد کنن برات و آشنا داشته باشی اونجا

----------


## artim

> معافیت تحصیلی در هر مقطع یکبار صادر میشه 
> شما منبعی دارین که اینو ثابت کنه دو بار میدن معافیت؟


در قانون جدید یکبار میتونی در هر مقطعی باشی انصراف بدی و یکسال قرصت داری تا در مقطع جدید پذیرفته بشی

----------


## artim

در حالت عادی میشه ترم یک رو مرخصی گرفت قبل از ثبتنام نهایی باید انجام داد
رزرو برای رشته های غیر پزشکی شدنی هست

----------


## Nerd_Girl

اگه بخوام  رشته ای مثل علوم آزمایشگاهی رو رزرو کنم کلا باید چقدر بپردازم 
 میدونم سوالم مسخره اس اگه ثبت نام کنم و نرم دانشگاه چی میشه ؟

----------


## SEYED REZA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nerd_Girl


اگه بخوام  رشته ای مثل علوم آزمایشگاهی رو رزرو کنم کلا باید چقدر بپردازم 
 میدونم سوالم مسخره اس اگه ثبت نام کنم و نرم دانشگاه چی میشه ؟


ازاد یا سراسری ؟*

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> *
> ازاد یا سراسری ؟*


آزاد

----------

